# Underwater Video- Dropped the GoPro into my 225 today.



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Thats tiiight


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats pretty kewl!


----------



## Sake135 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

im liking it... so i'm guessing you need like a waterproof case for it?


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

Vermino said:


> im liking it... so i'm guessing you need like a waterproof case for it?


That's the cool part! It's designed for outdoor POV sports action,so it comes with a water proof case that's good to 200ft. I figured my tank's only 24" deep, so why not give it a try? Here's a link to the camera -http://gopro.com/products


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you have a dowel or device you can attach to it in order to move around inside the tank?

Tons of fun to watch.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG new idea - fish mounted cameras lol.. :fish:


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

man you beat me to it!


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

That's what the fish would hear??? That's very noisy for the fish though...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool. Gives us a whole new perspective of the aquarium.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Love it. I would do the same just dont have the waterproof case.

I think you bought the surf version? Right?

http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero3-black-edition-surf


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

tetra73 said:


> That's what the fish would hear??? That's very noisy for the fish though...


I believe gopros have a very sensitive microphones. Never owned one though (just had a friend with one, and we used to do twisties up the mountain with our sportbikes)


----------



## q8vw (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice quality, wondering if making a DIY stand/stick to move the camera around in the tank. Will be amazing video


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright - this time the camera's moving! Darned center brace keeps me from moving from one end to the other!LoL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RsRMJsoQ2w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jmhk (May 3, 2013)

Love it! How is it for all around use - decent lens? How is the low light performance? Would like to find a waterproof digital camera for on the boat, but haven't seen one with good reviews at an affordable price.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

jmhk said:


> Love it! How is it for all around use - decent lens? How is the low light performance? Would like to find a waterproof digital camera for on the boat, but haven't seen one with good reviews at an affordable price.



I'm no photographer by any means, but I think this little camera really performs well, considering it's $229 price tag. One really cool feature that I like is the ability to preview shots and adjust the camera's settings via an Ipad app. It basically turns an Apple IPhone or Ipad into a WiFi remote control.LOL
Mainly I bought this camera system to document Off Road & Desert driving excursions, but after seeing how well it shoots under water, I'm going to use it to document a few Fly Fishing trips as well. I can't wait to see what the world looks like from a German Brown Trout's point of view.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

O2surplus said:


> Alright - this time the camera's moving! Darned center brace keeps me from moving from one end to the other!LoL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RsRMJsoQ2w&feature=youtu.be


for some reason this need music something like these








 (my favorite)

I would put up the third one but it's kind-of graphic.. it's "gay fish" from south park with kayne west haha.


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

Cool video! I'm definitely trying this with my GoPro


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome idea! i'm defiantly going to try this aswell


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

Awesome use of the gopro cam. In the 2nd video you posted, I thought I was a fish for a second in the school with the others. Can I have some fish food plz, haha. Cool to see things as a fish would. And you have an awesome tank to showcase as well. All around job well done.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

That was so cool. Beautiful tank ya have there.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

You inspired me to do a quick one of my tank 



Full Tank log


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

These are awesome, and beautiful tanks! I am impressed with the camera. How big is it?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

my Cam is a tachyon micro hd. Tank is 84g


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

shift said:


> You inspired me to do a quick one of my tankhttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=288714



Very cool video! I'm going to have to make another video, and this time I'll add the sound track from "JAWS". Lol


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha awesome. You should totally do it. 

I need to find a way to make my video a bit smoother. Maybe a little rod mount rather than my arm. Your go pro has a nice crisp picture/colors. I may need to upgrade mine one of these days!


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=202534&highlight=underwater

Guess great minds think alike  I thought It would be cool as well! I would have actually given you a link to recent videos and pics but I lost my GoPro skiing this past winter


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Wonderful. 
It was a treat to the eyes. The most interesting part is when it auto focus when you move it everytime. Your camera rocked.
On a side note I have a question- How did you guys embed youtube vids here ? I tried a lot of things but it didnt work. [youtube] [/youtube] doesnt work neither that after "v=" works. What works then ?

Thanks.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Just paste the link. No special formatting


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

O2surplus do you have a journal for your tank i tried to search for one but with no luck


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

aaronbrown said:


> O2surplus do you have a journal for your tank i tried to search for one but with no luck


Nope- no journal. Unfortunately I barely have enough time in my day to feed the fish and trim the plants, let alone- write about it. LOL
Maybe.....someday when I have the need to overhaul the whole thing and start over, I'll start a journal. Is there a particular detail that you're interested in knowing more about?


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

those vids were great, nice share.


----------

